# drucken mit VBScript



## volker (1 Juni 2004)

hallo

ich habe hier ein mp270 mit dem ich prozessdaten mittels vbscript in einer textdatei archiviere. 
diese würde ich nun auch gerne über vbscript auf einen drucker ausgeben. leider finde ich nirgendwo was darüber wie man mit vbscript drucken kann.

obs auf einem mp oder nur bei einem pc geht ist dann die 2. frage.


----------



## hg (1 Juni 2004)

hallo Volker

ich würde es über  den Report machen

  Call PtFct.Protokoll_drucken(PtRep.REPORT_1)
müssen nur die Variabelen auch eingetragen werden.

Beim PC habe ich mir einen nini Editor geschrieben und dann
die txt Datei eingelesen und ausgedruckt.
Geht auch mit jedem anderen Editor.

hoffe hilft dir weiter
mfg
hg


----------



## Martin Glarner (1 Juni 2004)

Hallo Volker
Ich habe folgendes einmal für eine Testaufbau geschrieben.

1. Ich schreibe die Daten mit ProToolPro in eine Textdatei (Drucker.txt)

2. Ich habe eine kleine DOS-Stapelverarbeitung geschrieben.
    Datei: Druck.bat
    Inhalt: COPY D:\PC_Flekos\Drucker.txt LPT1:

3. Im ProTool stosse ich die Stapelverarbeitung an mit:
    Call PtFct.Programm_starten ("D:\Druck.bat", "", Minimiert, Aus)


----------



## volker (1 Juni 2004)

*ich will drucken ;-)*

das mit dem report funtz nicht richtig gut.

1. einen normalen report mit vars kann ich drucken. aber der druckt ein ganzes blatt. ich protokolliere damit daten eines jeden pressvorgangs. das sind so ca 3-4 zeilen. ich könnte die daten natürlich auch zwischenspeichern und dann so jeden 10 vorgang drucken, aber das ist nicht schön.

2. wenn ich jedoch im report ein meldeprotokoll drucken will geht das gar nicht. der drucker macht nix. dieser fehler tritt beim MP auf, auf dem PC funktioniert das.

auf dem pc könnte ich leicht ein externes prog starten welche mir das dokument ausdruckt (hier reicht ja schon ein "_copy dokument.txt > LPT1:_". am mp unter win-ce geht das glaub ich nicht so leicht.


*aber unabhängig davon würde ich gerne mit vbscript drucken.*


----------



## volker (1 Juni 2004)

Martin Glarner schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Volker
> Inhalt: COPY D:\PC_Flekos\Drucker.txt LPT1:



ha  hab ich mal wieder zu spät abgeschickt  :wink: 

am pc klappt das auch ohne prob. aber wie ist das beim mp ?

und wenn ich den drucker über vbs selbst steuern könnte wäre das schon schöner. so hätte ich direkten einfluss auf formatierung  usw.

*so langsam stellt sich mir die frage, kann ich überhaupt über vbscript drucken kann ?*
ich hab da schon etliche seiten ohne erfolg durchgegoogelt.


----------



## Ralf (2 Juni 2004)

Keine Ahnung, müßte man aber auf msdn.com nachschlagen können.
Habe gerade spaßeshalber im ProTool versucht

```
Open LPT1: For write As #1
Print #1,'Hallo'
Close #1
```
ProTool kann sowas leider nicht übersetzen  
Müßte aber wenn überhaupt so ähnlich funzen, wäre dann noch die Aufgabe auch die Steuerzeichen für Zeilen- und Seitejnvorschub auf LPT1: zu senden.
Wenn Du irgendwie weiter kommen solltest gib bitte über das Forum Meldung, danke

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juni 2004)

*probieren...*

Ihr müsstet mal folgendes probieren. 

copy aa.txt com1: 

denke es ist doch bestimmt ein serieller drucker! 

um dos befehle aus protool auszuführen musst du sie so starten: 

command.exe /c copy aa.txt com1: 

vieleicht gehts ja...


----------

